# Rescue-Dew Claws



## Anon-2130948gsoni (Apr 12, 2014)

Most of my eight dogs over the years have had dew claws and we live in a very remote area. I've never had an injury. It's important to keep them trimmed.


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

No real difference - just keep them trimmed. Because you don't have the bruising like with the other nails (that I've noticed anyway) - they're easier to trim. You can see what you are clipping instead of dealing with a black nail.

A lot of people forget though and the nails get too long and you have a risk of them getting caught on something and/or them splitting. 

Keep them short - no problem.


----------



## 02pinetree (Nov 17, 2014)

Thank you both for the helpful information and suggestions.


----------



## Rookie's Dad (Feb 19, 2014)

Funny you should ask, our rescue, Nikki, has dew claws and our cabin is in a rural area. She went for a woods romp a couple of weeks ago and came back with a bloody paw and a ripped due claw. I had clipped them, but she still got caught on something. We cleaned her up and in several days she was fine.


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

Are you talking about front leg or rear leg dew claws?


----------



## 02pinetree (Nov 17, 2014)

He has front leg dew claws.

We decided not to adopt him. Poor little guy has been through so much, but we don't feel up to the task. He has some serious humping issues (people, not sure about dogs, or objects). He's almost 4 months old and neutered. Someone with more of a training background will hopefully be able to work with him. We contacted our vet and read up on humping and no one could tell us he'd outgrow it or be able to be trained to stop. The rescue sent a good paper on humping and the ethologist who wrote the paper thought it best to accept it and give them a room to do it in.

Unfortunately he's already been given vaccines too early and put on heart guard. 

Also, he didn't seem to need people and one of things we liked about having a golden was his love for people. We didn't feel joy about bringing him home and felt it wouldn't be good for him or us

Thank you all for your help. It's a good topic (well, both humping and dew claws)


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

For what it's worth, and if you consider adopting a different dog, all of my dogs have had front leg dew claws and never had a problem with them. My agility instructor says the front leg dew claws help with fast turns on the agility course. They also use them to help hold things they chew on. They are useful tools


----------

